# Amsterdam - The Netherlands



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

_Amsterdam_

By me 

First pictures are from February 2009, more pics will follow when I visit the city again. Which happens about 5 - 10 times a year  These first 82 pictures are from the oldtown. I'll make pictures of the businessdistrict and other stuff later this year or next year.

1.










2.










3.










4.










6.










7.










8.










9.










10.










11.










12.










13. This sucks about Amsterdam. There is no place to have a great overview of Amsterdam. Maybe some church towers, but they are all closed during the winter. So here are some crappy pictures, but just to give you a view. Made them through a dirty window.










14.










15.










16.










17.










18.










19.










20.










21.










22.










23.










24.










25.










26.










27.










28.










29.










30.










31.










32. A bit blurry, but worth posting I think.










33.










34.










35.










36.










37.










38.










39.










40.










41.










42.










43.










44.










45.










46.










47.










48.










49.










50.










51.










52.










53.










54.










55.










56.










57. Ice skating.










58. I amsterdam, popular by tourists.










59.










60.










61.










62.










63.










64.










65.










66.










67.










68. Entertainers on the Dam.










69.










70.










71.










72.










73.










74.










75.










76.










77.










78. Central Station.










79.










80.










81.










82.










Thanks for watching, I hope you enjoyed them. Comments are welcome :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Simply AWESOME!!!  

Thx Ni3lS :cheers1:

Totally love Amsterdam!!! epper:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks, I appreciate your comment!  No more comments? I'd like to get some criticism, to make better pictures next time..


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Very nice collection of a beautiful city!

One point of advice. Try to take street images with more perspective with a fore and backhground.


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

Nice shots! I like #3 way more than #7, you should enter that one in the UPC


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice pictures there!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW! Very nice photos Ni3lS :cheers:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Liwwadden said:


> Nice shots! I like #3 way more than #7, you should enter that one in the UPC


Yea, thought the same, but was too late..

Thanks for comments everyone


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Ni3lS said:


> Thanks, I appreciate your comment!  No more comments? *I'd like to get some criticism*, to make better pictures next time..


U welcome :cheers1: 

Okay then, how about some NIGHT SHOTS next time?! 

There are some dark-ish shots here, but no proper night shots. Amsterdam looks so beautiful at night!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Parisian Girl said:


> U welcome :cheers1:
> 
> Okay then, how about some NIGHT SHOTS next time?!
> 
> There are some dark-ish shots here, but no proper night shots. Amsterdam looks so beautiful at night!


I know I know.. I was about to, but my photocamera and the night just aren't a great couple.. Don't know why, but it doesn't matter which function I use, all my nightschots are blurry and ugly..


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Ni3lS said:


> I know I know.. I was about to, but my photocamera and the night just aren't a great couple.. Don't know why, but it doesn't matter which function I use, all my nightschots are blurry and ugly..


That's cool though, no worries, there's always another time.


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

Parisian Girl said:


> That's cool though, no worries, there's always another time.


In the meantime you can always check this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=21968839


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Marco_ said:


> In the meantime you can always check this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=21968839


Thank you, Marco


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*New pictures. 30.04.2009 | Queensday!*


















































































Radio 538 event on Museum Square.




























Witbautstraat subway station.























































Funfair on the dam.




























Empty kalverstraat. One of the most expensive shopping streets in Holland. Almost all shops were closed at queensday.


----------



## Clevelumbus (Oct 26, 2006)

Fantastic! Can't wait to visit someday.


----------



## Camilo_Costa (Oct 27, 2007)

Beautiful Amsterdam!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks. I have more photos, but don't want to post them on the first page. It takes ages to load then. So please, anymore comments?


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Attempt on a panorama shot.










Radio 538 festival on Museum Square.


----------



## dancle (Jan 7, 2009)

I love Amsterdam, a very special and unique city! Your photos just prove that point!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for your comment. Im going to post some more pictures of Queensday on the next page


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Serves the planet.






















































































































That's it. I hope you enjoyed


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Great pictures! I would CERTAINLY visit the Heineken brewery!!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Haha why, do you like Heineken beer?


----------



## antigoon99 (Oct 7, 2008)

If there is one thing you should not visit it's the Heineken brewery

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

^ Lol, you think Belgian beer is better? :lol:


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

kewlness.


----------



## FromJoanne (Feb 1, 2009)

.
.
.


----------



## salaverryo (Apr 3, 2008)

One thing that always puzzled me about Amsterdam: How can people recognise their own bicycles? They park them practically one on top of another, and they all look so much alike. Oh well, probably they just keep switching bikes with each other...


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

loved the spring series! way better looking than the February shots


----------



## Holtenbroekie (Jan 22, 2008)

@salaverryo: It's easy: Just dont lock them and if u wanna go take one thats even unlocked. So you have 'cycle-switch' in amsterdam. Or place your cycle somewhere, and if u wanna go u speak some junk and he'll get for u a cycle for only 10 euros. Don't ask where the cycle comes from ..

Nice pic's BTW


----------



## Grunnen (Jan 16, 2008)

salaverryo said:


> One thing that always puzzled me about Amsterdam: How can people recognise their own bicycles? They park them practically one on top of another, and they all look so much alike. Oh well, probably they just keep switching bikes with each other...


Well, I'll put it this way:

How many cars have you lost on the parking lot at the mega shopping mall, because you couldn't find them anymore? 

But of course, when people are drunk they sometimes forget where they left their bicycle, and then Holtenbroekie's story is the result. :lol:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

^^ Ye. It became a common story since WWII. Stealing eachothers bicylcles is very popular, especially in the big cities. Just a normal lock isnt enough anymore, you seriously need 2 or more locks on your bicycle if you want to be sure you can cycle home again


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

i lost my bicycle twice


----------



## Holtenbroekie (Jan 22, 2008)

So... Went to a junky and asked him if he got it?


----------

